# HO Burlington coach passenger car locomotive



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi,
I have an(imaged attached) HO Burlington coach passenger car, Tyco I think, that I bought way back in the '70's. Can anyone tell me what the appropriate locomotive style would be for this type/era car? What time period are we dealing with?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

That is a Tyco, I have the set in Amtrak. The Tyco Amtrak set was available with GG1 electric locomotive (one I have) or an F7. I believe Tyco also made the NH set with the GG1. The prototypes would have used Baldwin Sharks, Alco PA-1, F units or more commonly E units. The F and E units look very simular. The E was in many ways the passenger version of the F. 

A word of advice on those cars. If the windows start to come out or the bulb goes out re-tape all the windows when you get it open. These are easy to change the bulb on and it is available at Radio Shack. I have changed the bulb in mine. If the light flickers clean the brass wheels. They attract dirt quickly.


----------



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm by no means educated on this sort of thing. Would the BACHMANN Chicago Burlington & Quincy EMD FT-A Unit Diesel Locomotive #60116 be a close enough engine to get. It doesn't matter very much to me.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

yes it would fit the era and style


----------



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the information it certainly helped. What is recommended to clean the brass wheels, alcohol?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GooGone via q-tips does a good job to degunk. A light alcohol wipe afterwards.

If the wheels are tarnished (rather than just dirty), you might want to use a very mild ScotchBrite pad with the GooGone to polish them a bit. Or a BrightBoy track cleaner eraser.

TJ


----------



## savageone (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm new to the site and currently restoring a set of Burlington passenger cars and I was wondering if you had the Radio Shack part number for the replacement light bulbs.
I'm 48 years old and after years of searching I finally found my train set from my child hood and I want to get them working again for my 8 year old son. We will have alot of questions.....and alot of work to do.

Thanks for your help


----------



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Bulbs*

These will work:
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Replacement-Bulb-For-Select-Life-Like-Engines-p/433-1213.htm

From RadioShack check these:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...812&filterName=Type&filterValue=Threaded+Base


----------



## savageone (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks. I searched all over the internet for the milliamp rating for the 1213 Life-Like bulb so I could make a comparison with other bulbs,but I was not successful.


----------



## savageone (Dec 21, 2012)

The Radio Shack bulb listed above (14V 200mA Model: 1487 | Catalog #: 272-1134) will not work because the bulb has an E10 base (10mm diameter). These are flash light bulbs.

The Burlington coach bulb has an E5 base (5mm diameter) and is about 1/2" in length.


----------



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

You need to order the Life-Like 1213 Replacement Bulbs or the Life-Like 1215 Pre-Wired Bulbs


----------



## savageone (Dec 21, 2012)

I ordered Eiko brand #8362 bulbs from 1000bulbs.com for a better price and longer life(15000 hrs.) than the Life-Like bulbs. Bulb #373 would also work, but the life is only 1500 hrs. for this number. These two bulb numbers are standard bulbs that can be bought from most bulb stores, just search the numbers and buy from your favorite place.


----------



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

Good bulb. Too bad the shipping cost is a rip-off. Hope you ordered at least 3 packs so you'll never have to order again.


----------



## savageone (Dec 21, 2012)

$13 ($1.30 each) for ten quality 15000 hour bulbs with shipping is still probably one of the best deals on the internet!


----------



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

if you would have bought them from amazon - 1000bulbs, the shipping would be less


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

lenny644 said:


> View attachment 6580
> 
> 
> I'm by no means educated on this sort of thing. Would the BACHMANN Chicago Burlington & Quincy EMD FT-A Unit Diesel Locomotive #60116 be a close enough engine to get. It doesn't matter very much to me.


That is one nice looking locomotive! 

-J.


----------

